# Need Help Setting Up For 1989 Jeep ?



## Luke (Dec 4, 2005)

I have the 1989 jeep YJ 6cyl. 5spd. and 7ft meyer plow. What work do I have to do or check on the jeep, shocks,battery,alternator etc;. And what products work best? It as a new clutch and slave cyl. Thanks and need it fast!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You will need to ad ballast to the rear I add about 300Lb you may need to help the front springs I used air shocks (nobody makes them for the front, but you can use air shocks from the rear of an 1985 thunderbird).


----------

